# Trains Question



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

All,

I'm really just visiting here.
Before passing away, my father started collecting trains, with the intent of building up the usual. Well, he passed on before building the set, and I've inherited the trains.

It's a largish collection of Hawthorne Village trains & some buildings & such. They're all still new, in the boxes, and most of them are still sealed, and I have no idea what's in there. Most all still have the certificate of authenticity on the outside (some have fallen off over time).

How do I go about assesing what they're worth?
I really don't want them, as I have no intention of building a train set at this point in my life. I'm going to keep a couple as momentos of him, but I want to sell the rest.

Can someone give me some pointers on what to do with these?

Thanks! Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Ric


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

RicT,

First, welcome to the forum; second, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Please accept our condolences.

"How much is it worth" is a frequent question here, and one that's very difficult to answer. I'm not familiar with Hawthorne Village, but I'm sure you'll hear from others who are. That said, the ecomomy has taken it's toll on resale values---it's worth less today than it was when the economy was strong. If resale is your primary interest and you can hold onto them for a few more years, you'll get more for them.

As far as determining the current value---well, the value is maximum amount someone is actually willing to pay you for them. I don't mean to be flippant, but there's no set value for any of it until someone pulls out their wallet and hands you the cash. The best way to estimate it is to look on Ebay for the same item and use the "Watch this item" function. You don't have to bid on it and that will tell you what someone was willing to pay for it. Also, watch the number of bids: a high number suggests a lot of interest in it, and a low number suggests very limited interest.

I'm sure others will follow me with more information; I wish you well and good luck on your sale. If you want advice on how to most effectively sell the stuff on Ebay, come back with that question and we'll be happy to help you strategize your sale.


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for the info.
I'm not really looking to get "maximum" price from them. I'm more looking for a fair value, and wanting them to go to someone who will value them, and add them to a set. What I don't want to see happen is for someone to get them, and just give them to their kids to play with.

I'll check eBay to see if there are any there. I honestly hadn't thought of that.

If I decide to sell them there, I'll come back & ask that question. It's a good suggestion though!
Thanks!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Dad in '99 and, like you inherited his trains, including 397 coal cars alone, and ovr 1200 cars and engines. Unlike you, I am in the hobby, and have been since age 6, some 50 years, so knowing value wasn't a problem for me. I still have most of Dad's trains and some have been repainted and new decals applied as we did not model the same road(s).

A bit about Hawthrone Village. HV primarily sells their collections as individual pieces in sets and sends out each item periodically so to spread out the payments. The sets, are aimed at collectors of various subjects or themes, such as NFL football teams, MLB teams like the Yankees, Bosox, and Cubs, specific automobiles like the Mustang, Corvette and so on. Some are themed for movies, Shrek comes to mind. Even cities like Chicago, and NYC have trainsets dedicated to them. 

As for worth, not worth much to the model railroader as we tend to depict certain railroads, eras, areas and locales, or an operation such as industrial switching, passenger service, maybe even a coal mine or steel mill. As noted previous, these collections are aimed at a very minute faction of people, fans usually. And not modeling fans. If I were to acquire a HV set that was of no interest to me as far as the theme, I'd strip the paint and repaint the cars and engine to fit into my layout. The quality of the pieces is without question, very good. Not high end by any means, but a good, rather detailed, sturdy running lot. Heavy enough to pull a longer consist, too.

It must also be pointed out that HV uses a very quality supplier and product line, Bachman Spectrum for the most part. Quality of the pieces is not to be questioned. Where the problem lies is that niche market for which they are sold. Unless you find a collector that is interested in the theme of the collection, the value falls short of the actual quality. I have a few HV train collections. Not ever run on the rails, and only displayed. Paid more than their actual worth.

Post pics, if possible. ID'ing something on description alone is haphazardat best. Also, HV has a website. If you can find your trains there, it will give you an idea of original price, and if it is still available, which will govern your asking price.

If you have any questions, you may PM me or even send me an email. My email address is "public" on my profile.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins* A public email addy??? Brace yourself, Bob! The "GUYS GONE WILD!!!" DVD advertisements are coming atcha!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

You email address is public too Reckers. You just select "send email".... BTW, the better half already has the DVD's.....

Bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

RicT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm really just visiting here.
> Before passing away, my father started collecting trains, with the intent of building up the usual. Well, he passed on before building the set, and I've inherited the trains.
> ...


Hi Ric,

I'll echo Reckers that watching how ebay auctions and sales close is a pretty darn good way of assessing value. I'd separate the collection into catagories and deal with each one separately so as not to become overwhelmed.

Everyone who is in the railroad modeling hobby has very intense specific personal interests, and is always on the lookout for buying opportunities to fulfill them. So your task is to expose what you wish to sell to the largest audience... and ebay is that largest audience. The buy and sell sections of forums like this one are also good places to try.

I *totally* agree with keeping whatever you like the most as momentos and letting go of the rest. I use tools every day that my Dad used, and they're a constant reminder of his love. :thumbsup:

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Well, I've learned something. I didn't realize that the Hawthorn Village trains were "themed". I look around on eBay, and sure enough, the stuff that's getting any price at all are complete themed sets. The individual cars & such.. not so much. So that's a good starting place. I was avoiding opening them because I thought they'd do better if they were still sealed in their original factory packaging. But if I don't open them, I won't know what they are. 

I'll break them out, and get them arranged into sets.
Now that you've mentioned it, I remember my father mentioning when he'd get a complete "set". I just didn't understand what he was talking about at the time. It makes a lot more sense now.

I don't think there is a cohesive thread to it all though. He was just on their "list", and they sent him a train a month, or some such. He never even opened most of them. It went on for quite a while. 

Glad I started asking questions. Thank you!

And to those who expressed condolences over his passing: Thank you. I realize more & more every day just how much of a loss it was.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Again, Rick, if you need any help with your task, any of the members here would be glad to assist. You may even find a buyer for some of your wares.

Opening the cars and engines for pics will not hurt the value of the items. And it is best to take photos of the COMPLETE car or engine. That is best done buy quartering profile pics making sure to get a view of the top if the item, and a picture of the bottom. Note any damage or missing pieces, though there are probably none. Items like missing brake wheels, handrails, etc are important. But, if missing, are no big deal as replacements are available.

Also beware of "overpriced" items on eBay. Just because a set is listed for $100 doesn't mean the seller will get that. The market will give what it will and many times the seller is disappointed because of a false hope, or bit of information, that inflates the presumed value. And as I noted earlier, these sets rarely light a fire under most model railroaders. The niche group you will be focusing on is quite small. Expect to have your hopes to be deflated when these items sell. And as mentioned, the price you will probably end with is no indication of the true quality of the sets. I just want to prepare you for what I've noticed when seeing items such as yours sell. Personally, I know these engines and cars are quality pieces, but never bring what they are worth when sold as far as quality.

I may be interested in some of your items. I do collected but am pretty focused on only certain themes and cars(no Elvis, please). And I do know of a few people that collect other themed cars and sets.

Again, if I can be of any assistance, contact me. I think I speak for all of us here when I say that.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No Elvis???? Bob, you disappoint me!

RicT, he's given you good advice. Most ebay buyers are put off by reserve prices and starting prices that are high. Since you're dealing with a niche market, you don't want to start off by offending part of the niche. A few other suggestions, when you are ready to sell:

1. Use ebay to gauge your selling prices. Then start selling here instead of on ebay. Post what you have and see what can be sold here: we all sell and swap stuff to each other. I've yet to hear of anyone here being dishonorable on a deal. The penalty would be loss of reputation on the site: I know that doesn't sound like much, but this is a closely-knit group and it means a lot. I'd rather tell a guy to keep the car AND send his money back to him than to have that. Integrity means a lot, here.

2. On to Ebay: Bob is on the money about the photos: lots of them. Collectors are a nit-picking group and want to make sure the car is perfect. Lots of good photos make the price rise, so it's worth the effort.

3. Consider your market and schedule your auctions to accomodate them. Do not post 5 cars at one time for sale----one at a time, two at the most. The guy who has the money to purchase one car every paycheck is the guy you want to focus on. Feed them into the market so he CAN bid on one one every paycheck. If you put ten cars out there at once, you are dividing your buyer pool for each item by ten and reducing your price. Also, you're letting one or two wealthy guys be the only buyers for all the cars instead of the guys who can do one every paycheck if he scrimps.

3. Auction length: give it at least 10 days per item. Again, you have a small pool to fish from---give the guys time to save up some money to bid with at the end of the auction. Make it a short auction and you'll eliminate a lot of potential bidders---your auction came the same paycheck the rent was due.

4. End of auction date: Most people get paid on Thursday or Friday, then deposit the check by Friday afternoon. You want your auction to end when the money is freshly in the bank and your buyer has the most cash available for temptation. Do not end the auction on Friday night or Saturday night----those are date nights, party nights, and so on. Do not end it during a major sporting event. I'd recommend ending it either Sunday evening, around 8 pm EDT, or Saturday, about 1 pm EDT. The idea is to have as many people across the country awake and able to participate instead of asleep or out doing family stuff. Party animals will sleep late Saturday and be up by then; family people are home and putting the kids to bed Sunday evening. The majority have time to get to the pc and bid on that schedule.


Best of luck!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^
Wow, didn't know there was this much research into E-Bay selling.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Spoil9! I don't know of any research that's been done---it's just common sense. Look at your own life pattern---most people work 1st shift. Most like to sleep in a bit on Saturday if their job or kids don't jerk them out of bed early. That means they'd miss the end of an auction that closes at 6 am. The same goes for single guys who look forward to staying out late on Friday night. 

I also believe the best times for buyers are the opposite---watch for auctions that end very late or very early, particularly Monday thru Wednesday. If you wake up Monday feeling guilty because you spent too much over the weekend, you're less likely to go on line and see what auctions are closing. 6 am EDT is going to be 5 am CDT, and so on...fewer people awake to snipe you. Great timing for the buyer and terrible judgement on the part of the seller. *L*


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

All the ebay advice I've read here is spot on. :thumbsup:

I do more buying than selling, but whenever I do sell it's always a one penny starting price auction with no reserve. I'm willing to take the risk of letting the prevailing market determine the selling price. I enjoy bidding on no reserve penny auctions, so I know that others do too. It's the "karma" of give a deal... get a deal. 

Earning and maintaining a 100% ebay reputation is valuable, as it establishes your trustworthiness. Trust is the invisible currency of commerce. In fact business is not an end in itself, but serves a higher purpose... goodness. 


Greg


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Spoil9, I'd be interested in seeing a few photos of what you do have. Any possibility you could post a few pics? Or maybe a list? I can look up the sets if listed.

Bob


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

RicT is the one who started this thread, I just butted in with a useless comment about E-Bay selling.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You weren't butting in, Spoil9. You were participating.:thumbsup:


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Hi All.
I'm back. Yes, I still have all the trains, I've not done anything with them yet.
In fact, I had to move them today, and it reminded me that I need to do something with them.

I'm going to put a piece of track on the kitchen table, and get get pics of each set, sitting together on the track. It's a starting place, and it will give you an idea of how many trains I'm talking about.

Thanks!

-Ric


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Okay, I got the trains out today, and got some basic pics as a starter.
There are three sets.
1: Irish Express, which includes a steam engine, and coal car, 2 passenger cars, 2 combination passenger & baggage cars, and assorted accessories (pics included).
2: Rudolf Set, which includes, a steam engine and coal car, 2 flat bed cars, and two passenger cars. And assorted accessories, and figurines with the flat bed cars.
3: Eagles themed passenger train. Set includes the diesel engine, and helper engine, 5 long double decker passenger cars, a box car, and assorted accessories.

All pieces are brand new, and have only been out of the box for photographing, and inspection. All pieces are flawless.

There's really to much here to sell one at a time on eBay. I'd much rather just sell the sets as a whole and be done with it.

I'd appreciate some guidance on this. 

I'm including pics of the sets together, but I also have pics of each piece in it's box, with the factory included accessories (could be extra track, or transformers, figurines, signs, etc.. I'll send those upon request.


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

For what it's worth, I also have numerous buildings. Most have interior lights.
I'll post those separately.

Thanks again!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

RicT,
I do believe all of the sets you have shown so far are Bradford Exchange sets made by Bachmann. Sadly at this point in time they are worth very little as far a collectivity, way too many are made. They are some interesting looking sets though.


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Yes, they're Bachmann, sold by Hawthorne Village.
I looked up similar sets on eBay, and they're not selling well.  

Heck, I'd almost donate them to a good home, just to get them out of here. lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RicT said:


> Yes, they're Bachmann, sold by Hawthorne Village.
> I looked up similar sets on eBay, and they're not selling well.
> 
> Heck, I'd almost donate them to a good home, just to get them out of here. lol



Find a spot for them pack them away. 
Keep them till the market picks up?
I would say that the older they get the more collectable they will become.

Is that all you have, trains. Or do you have other sets?

Do you know what you want for them?
Post them here?

Are they On30?
Question for all, are all the Bachmann Hawthorne Village sets On30?
Or did they make straight HO too. I just have the On30 Freedom train.

Is there a site that tells you how many they sold in different sets.
Some might have smaller production numbers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the eagles, it's a neat looking set. I agree with Ed, pack them away carefully and wait for the clouds to part.


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.
All trains are On30.
Those are all the trains I have, but I also have buildings that I haven't dragged out yet.

It all takes up a lot of space, and I'd really prefer to just get rid of them. However, I also don't want to just give them away. Maybe they can stay in the back room for a while longer. (groan).

John. I agree with you on the eagles set. It's a great looking train, and also the longest, with two engines, and the double length vista cars. 

However, the two steam locomotives are absolute works of art. The detail on them is great for what they are.

-Ric


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

The trains are STILL sitting in their boxes in the back room.
Wife wants me to just donate them.

Anyone want a bunch-o-trans?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Would love that...:thumbsup:

Wish I lived near enough that I could help you sell them...


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Ric, I have fun with ebay. When I run auctions I start everything at $.01 and see what they get. 

If the packing and post office trips hassle you then it might not be the thing.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

RicT said:


> The trains are STILL sitting in their boxes in the back room.
> Wife wants me to just donate them.
> 
> Anyone want a bunch-o-trans?


What is your location? we might have a member of this forum that will help you unload them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> What is your location? we might have a member of this forum that will help you unload them.


He's in NorthWest US, too far from me.


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Right. I'm in the Seattle area.
I tried a couple of local hobby shops that specialize in trains, and they have no interest in even talking to me about these. They both said they only deal in "serious" trains. I guess these aren't serious trains. 
I mentioned that maybe they could take a set or two on consignment, but no way. Again, they only deal in "serious" trains.

Maybe Goodwill will take them. I'm just about done having them taking up space.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I could use a little "good will" if you're giving them away.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I'd almost pay shipping to Australia for a deal like that 

Got any Cousins / Nephews you can donate them to? keep it in the family perhaps, your oldman have any favourite grandkids, they might appreciate them?


----------



## 2356 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Trains*

If you are just wanting to get rid of them, I agree that they would be good to go to someone with young kids. If you don't know of any I would be willing to pay the shipping for any of the sets. I have a neighbor who has a couple young children and I'm sure he doesn't have the money to be purchasing something like this for the kids.


----------



## RicT (May 20, 2010)

Just to let you know.. the trains are gone.
I posted them on Craigslist as three separate sets.
A guy came forward that wanted to build a train set for his son (father/son project). He looked at the three sets, plus the buildings, and extra track & accessories, and he decided to make me an offer on the whole pile.
He got some awesome trains & accessories, and I got a few $$ out of it.
We're both happy, and so it my wife, because they're finally out of the back room. 

Thank you for all the advice & tips. I just managed to hit just the right buyer, at just the right time of year.


----------

